#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Ищу друзей буддистов в Белоруссии, отзывайтесь!

## Саша Другой

Хочется, что бы это были люди добрые и порядочные, от которых можно научиться хорошему, от которых можно получить совет, поддержку и так далее…

----------


## Zom

Есть такой человек в Минске, напишите на:

nibbanadhatu{@}gmail.com
(2ой емэйл dharmalingam@me.by)

----------


## Саша Другой

спасибо

----------


## Mendoza

к сожалению под описанные критерии не подпадаю

----------

Enso (31.07.2009)

----------


## Саша Другой

мы все не подпадаем под критерии, это важно и это не важно

----------


## Mendoza

тогда зачем было это писать:




> Хочется, что бы это были люди добрые и порядочные, от которых можно научиться хорошему, от которых можно получить совет, поддержку и так далее…

----------


## Слава Эркин

В Гомеле подойдёт?

----------


## Саша Другой

Да, подойдет  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

393580. Галя

----------


## Ann Ginger

в http://vkontakte.ru 
Группа "Карма Кагью. Гомельский БЦ"
школе Карма Кагью буддизма Алмазного Пути, основной Лама Оле Нидал 
В настоящее время духовным главой линии Карма Кагью является Семнадцатый Кармапа Тхайе Дордже.
Медитации проходят регулярно, лекции, группа около 20 чел. В января 2011 предет Лама Оле в Гомель.
Приходите на лекцию. Сами посмотрите, решите подходит вам это или нет.
пишите на мыло gomel@buddhism.by

----------


## Ann Ginger

Шо за Галя :Smilie: ))

----------


## Joshua

"В января 2011 предет Лама Оле в Гомель.Приходите на лекцию. Сами посмотрите, решите подходит вам это или нет."
а можно поподробнее по поводу этого? в каких числах? и будет ли он в Минске?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хочется, что бы это были люди добрые и порядочные, от которых можно научиться хорошему, от которых можно получить совет, поддержку и так далее…


найдите на этом форуме Andre из Белоруссии и напишите ему

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати в Белоруссии разве буддистов не гоняют?

----------


## Joshua

кто?)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17031
В "Вопросах начинающих" Иван Горяинов задал вопрос:



> 5. Если тут есть белорусы, то кто кроме Оле Нидала приезжает к нам? Куда можно поехать.


Насколько мне известно, кроме последователей Оле Нидала, в Минске есть тхеравадины, однако Дхарма-центра у них нет. 
Последователи Оле Нидала пробовали зарегистрировать религиозную общину, надеюсь, что у них это наконец получилось.
Законодатель запрещает деятельность незарегистрированных религиозных организаций:




> Статья 193 *1*. Незаконные организация деятельности общественного объединения, религиозной организации или фонда либо участие в их деятельности
> 
> 
> 
> Организация деятельности либо участие в деятельности политической партии, иного общественного объединения, религиозной организации или фонда, в отношении которых имеется вступившее в законную силу решение уполномоченного государственного органа об их ликвидации или приостановлении их деятельности, а равно организация деятельности либо участие в деятельности политической партии, иного общественного объединения, религиозной организации или фонда, не прошедших в установленном порядке государственную регистрацию, –
> 
> наказываются штрафом, или арестом на срок до шести месяцев, или лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.
> 
> 
> ...


А для регистрации религиозной общины, исповедующей вероучение, ранее неизвестное в Республике Беларусь необходимо проведение государственной религиоведческой экспертизы (ст.18 ЗАКОНА О свободе совести и религиозных организациях).

По данным на 1 января 2010 года я не нашел в списке религиозных общин Беларуси ни одной  буддийской общины http://www.belarus21.by/ru/main_menu...url_1949557390

----------


## Dondhup

Свобода совести у батьки в полный рост  :Frown:

----------


## DinDin

А мой буддизм чего-то завял. Наверное, не достаточно хорошая карма. Да и три состаляющих не соблюдались. Ученики - да. А вот учитель и учение - нет. Потому что все это в Москве, Киеве, Непале и еще много где, но не в Минске. А на мне малые дети, которых некому смотреть кроме меня. Жду, пока вырастут. Эх... Да и что это за группа, в которой нет учителя? Зачем ее посещать? Чтоб тусоваться? Не вижу смысла. Кто б за меня помолился, чтоб вера снова появилась, чтоб снова практики делать, чтоб... Вопрос естественно риторический. Да еще муж живущий мирским тянет куда-то не туда. Друзья тоже. Но главное вечноболеющие дети и мое одиночество пришибают книзу. Но ничего... когда-нибудь это все закончится. Лет так через ...надцать.

----------


## Joy

> Кто б за меня помолился, чтоб вера снова появилась, чтоб снова практики делать


Помолимся. Не унывайте, всех благ Вам! Ом Мани Пад Ме Хум !

----------

DinDin (27.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (25.01.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Слышал, что уроженка Беларуси, вроде бы зовут ее Татьяна Гредель, собирается принять монашеские обеты и для этого едет в Индию.
Так что, будем надеяться, что и в Беларуси наконец появятся монахи, монахини, Дхарма-центры и храмы.

----------


## Yeshe

> Да и что это за группа, в которой нет учителя? Зачем ее посещать? Чтоб тусоваться? Не вижу смысла.


не так давно слышала рассуждения представителя другого направления (небуддийского). Он сказал, что многие рассуждают, зачем мол мне эти центры, там нет ничего интересного, что я оттуда возьму? А не лучше ли посмотреть с такой точки зрения - что я могу дать? Даже простое присутствие уже помощь движению. 

Ваше присутствие в центре создает общину, вы медитируете вместе, приглашаете учителей, ведете дела вместе - и так появляется сангха, в ней в конце концов появляется учитель. А не наоборот. Не подумайте, что я прессую, я просто размышляю вслух.

----------

DinDin (27.01.2011), Janna (29.01.2011), Zom (25.01.2011), Маша_ла (27.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2011)

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

Выше нос.  :Smilie:  По мне так в Минске условия для практики ничуть не хуже, чем в столицах соседних стран. Лично я не вижу проблем в отсутствии официально зарегистрированных буддийских структур и не разу не слышал о преследовании буддистов в РБ за религиозные убеждения.

----------

Маша_ла (27.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> А мой буддизм чего-то завял. Наверное, не достаточно хорошая карма. Да и три состаляющих не соблюдались. Ученики - да. А вот учитель и учение - нет. Потому что все это в Москве, Киеве, Непале и еще много где, но не в Минске. А на мне малые дети, которых некому смотреть кроме меня. Жду, пока вырастут. Эх... Да и что это за группа, в которой нет учителя? Зачем ее посещать? Чтоб тусоваться? Не вижу смысла.


А вот это - не совсем верный подход. 
Будда говорил о ценности калаянамитта - добрых друзей в Дхамме. Если такие люди собираются совместно - это большое подспорье в практике.
Да и просто "потусоваться", попить чая, обсудить разные житейские проблемы с т.з. Дхаммы - это тоже неплохо.

Для чего конкретно вам нужен учитель? Вы не можете читать сутты? Не знаете, как медитировать?

Хорошего учителя нужно поддерживать материально. Пока нет устойчивой группы, которая сможет взять на себя заботу о четырёх необходимостях, никакого учителя и не будет.

----------

DinDin (27.01.2011), Janna (29.01.2011), Yeshe (27.01.2011), Маша_ла (27.01.2011), Пема Ванчук (26.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Выше нос.  По мне так в Минске условия для практики ничуть не хуже, чем в столицах соседних стран. Лично я не вижу проблем в отсутствии официально зарегистрированных буддийских структур и не разу не слышал о преследовании буддистов в РБ за религиозные убеждения.


 У меня у знакомого менты квартиру обыскивали.

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

Что искали?

----------


## DinDin

Ну вот. Только возникло желание, чтобы снова практиковать, как появилась возможность поехать сюда:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16951

Так что через пару дней мои препятствия будут устранены .  :Smilie: 

А насчет группы... Чего-то я не вписываюсь. Дело больше всего во мне. Но что, если я давно не встречала родственных себе душ? Или это я такая стала, что уже ни с кем не могу сойтись близко? Странно.

Весной была на семинаре Мингьюра Ринпоче тоже в Москве. Так там все кучковались. Но некоторые типа меня были в одиночку. Так у нас, таких одиноких, на лицах было написано наше одиночество, некоторые принимали его спокойно, некоторые с болью, а единицы - радостно. И т.к. в конце семинара у многих открылось сердце, то мне стало совсем невыносимо, как буд-то я в в вакууме нахожусь среди толпы. т.е. нет никого, кроме меня. Блиин...

И странно ведь, что есть муж, есть любимые дети, есть подруга, есть знакомые, а мне все так же одиноко. И становится все одиночее. Вууууу..... Надо что-то с этим делать. Извините, что не по теме. Сейчас создаду отдельную тему про то, как бороться с одиночеством.

----------


## Yeshe

Откройте, поговорим за одиночество...

расскажу вам как одиноко за границей и при отсутствии вообще друзей и с кем поговорить на родном языке (кроме мужа, который всегда на работе)...

----------

DinDin (27.01.2011), Маша_ла (27.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2011)

----------


## DinDin

*Yeshe*, я хоть и не за границей, но тоже поговорить не с кем. А муж тоже на работе и редко хочет меня слушать. Подруге звонить не хочется и маме тоже - они не хотят меня слушать. Всегда заняты или работой или собой. Мама и к себе в душу не пускает. А подруга собой делится, но если я делюсь, то это ее страшно напрягает и она надолго перестает со мной общаться. Так что я тоже как буд-то за границей.  :Smilie:  Да и поговорить с мужем - как со стеной разовариваешь и все 10 лет не знаешь, а кто там с тобой за стеной разговаривает? Какой он? Что он думает? Такой вот он у меня скрытный партизан. Я бы даже сказала секретный агент. А Ваш муж кем работает? Я бы полжизни отдала, чтобы у меня был муж, с которым я бы могла поговорить по душам хоть раз в неделю. Хоть раз в две недели. Может это было бы редкое, но все-таки счастье. А так... мы говорим в одностороннем порядке. Если я говорю - он молчит. А если он - должна молчать я. Ему так нужно. Никаких советов, змечаний, вставок, кроме наводящих вопросов. Просто трындец. И как я все это выдержала? А вообще-то человек он хороший по многим пунктам. Вот только сблизиться ну никак не получается. То ли мы слишком разные, то ли еще что... Но ведь бывало у меня чувство близости с другими людьми, чувство, что тебя понимают и что ты понимаешь, что мы друг другу интересны (это я не про мужа). И спрашивается, зачем он тогда нужен, этот муж? не знаю. Зачем-то нужен. Да и вот так разорвать 10 лет жизни даже 12 (два года жили без брака) - это непросто. А дети? Им же нужен папа, полноценная семья. У Вас, *Yeshe*, все иначе с мужем? Ответ можно в личку. Хотя я пойму, если и не ответите. Просто в душу лезу. А это мало кто любит.

----------


## Маша_ла

По-моему, когда людей еще не знаешь, все кажутся.. ну это самое.. не очень хорошими людьми  :Smilie:  А потом, когда их узнаешь получше, они все почти становятся твоими друзьями  :Smilie:  Потому что люди одинаковые везде и у всех одинаковые чувства и проблемы.
Не нужно думать, что вы - лучше или хуже других. Нужно к другим отнестись как к себе. И себе относиться получше  :Smilie: 
Дети вырастут, муж заговорит, практика наладится.. Тока я бы начинала, все же, с практики. Хотя бы в этом, у Вас есть выбор и вы можете делать для себя что-то позитивное. Ну и будет польза для окружающих. Когда мама несчастна, то и дети часто болеют. Станьте счастливой для начала. Практикуйте для себя и в свое удовольствие  :Smilie:

----------

DinDin (28.01.2011)

----------


## DinDin

Спасибо, *Маша-ла*. Я тоже думаю начать с практики. Она меня поддерживала три года, давала смысл. Но как только я ее прекратила (меня как отрезало), то тут же все и ухудшилось.  :Frown:  И стало бессмысленным снова.

----------


## Dondhup

> Что искали?


У него Учение проходило, опоздали они немного. Подробности приводить не буду.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Спасибо, *Маша-ла*. Я тоже думаю начать с практики. Она меня поддерживала три года, давала смысл. Но как только я ее прекратила (меня как отрезало), то тут же все и ухудшилось.  И стало бессмысленным снова.


DinDin, позвольте Вам тоже посоветовать практиковать регулярно- формально.
То есть утром и вечером железно делать свою практику.
Если у Вас есть Ванг в аннутарайогутантру то Вы обязательно
должны чтото выполнять чтоб поддерживать обязательства.
Когда Ваша жизнь будет обрамлена обязательной практикой
утром и вечером это Вам предаст силы и интерес к жизни.
То есть нужна регулярность и непрерывность процесса. Таков мой
совет земляка!

----------

Маша_ла (29.01.2011)

----------


## ullu

В Минске есть Дзогчен-община
http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/ru/minsk/

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В Минске есть Дзогчен-община
> http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/ru/minsk/


Странно, что в списках зарегистрированных религиозных общин г. Минска я не встречал Дзогчен-общину.

----------


## Dondhup

Многие общины даже в России не регистрируются в связи с особенностями законодательства а что говорить про Белоруссию.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В России  в отличие от Беларуси, наверное, нет уголовной ответственности за деятельность от имени незарегистрированной религиозной организации.

А согласно действующему УК РБ, лица, участвующие в деятельности незарегистрированной религиозной общины или организации, могут быть 
привлечены к уголовной ответственности и им может грозить до двух лет лишения свободы.

----------


## Майя П

> Многие общины даже в России не регистрируются в связи с особенностями законодательства а что говорить про Белоруссию.


зарегистрировать не проблема.... чуть побегать, да устав сочинить, да нулевую отчетность сдавать в  срок

----------


## Топпер

> зарегистрировать не проблема.... чуть побегать, да устав сочинить, да нулевую отчетность сдавать в  срок


Зарегистрировать - большая проблема. Перед тем, как создать религиозную организацию, необходимо наличие религиозной группы с пятнадцатилетним стажем существования.

----------


## Майя П

не знаю как у вас... но регистрировала за два месяца... может карма  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> не знаю как у вас... но регистрировала за два месяца... может карма


Регистрировали что? Религиозную организацию или иную?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В Беларуси законодатель установил, что:



> Религиозные общины образуются по инициативе не менее двадцати граждан Республики Беларусь, достигших восемнадцатилетнего возраста и постоянно проживающих в одном или нескольких населенных пунктах, имеющих смежные территориальные пределы, и действуют только на их территории. ст.14 Закона "О свободе совести и религиозных организациях Республики Беларусь"


А в случае с регистрацией буддийской общины необходимо еще и проведение государственной религиоведческой экспертизы, т.к. буддизм относится к вероучению ранее неизвестному на территории РБ.

----------


## Топпер

У вас получается странная ситуация: с одной стороны Конституция Беларуссии подразумевает, насколько я понимаю, свободу религиозного вероисповедания. С другой стороны, если исповедовать без регистрации, могут посадить. А если экспертиза не даст добро, то могут и не зарегистрировать. Т.е. свободы вероисповедания, вроде как нет. Не противоречит ли этот закон Конституции?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Совершенно верно, Конституция РБ дает каждому право исповедовать любую религию, а за участие в деятельности незарегистрированной организации можно получить до 2-ух лет лишения свободы.

Наверное, введение такой нормы (уголовная ответственность за деятельность от имени незарегистрированной организации и требование обязательной экспертизы для учений ранее неизвестных в РБ) было сделано для того, чтобы пресечь деятельность многочисленных тоталитарных сект. вроде "белого братства", секты Грабового и проч.
Т.е., по моему мнению, эта норма была направлена на защиту граждан от тоталитарных сект. 

В самом законе сказано, что закон регулирует правоотношения исходя из:




> равенства религий перед законом;
> 
> признания определяющей роли Православной церкви в историческом становлении и развитии духовных, культурных и государственных традиций белорусского народа;
> 
> духовной, культурной и исторической роли Католической церкви на территории Беларуси;
> 
> неотделимости от общей истории народа Беларуси Евангелическо-лютеранской церкви, иудаизма и ислама;


Закон не противоречит Конституции, т.к. оговорены возможности и условия создания общины и прохождения процесса регистрации.
Кстати, в Беларуси и мормоны, и свидетели Иеговы, и кришнаиты, и бахаи сумели пройти процедуру гос. регистрации, я думаю, что и буддисты, как представители старейшей мировой религии сумеют эту процедуру пройти и зарегистрировать религиозные общины.

----------


## Топпер

Дело в том, что термин "тоталитарные секты" - не юридический.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Да, термина "тоталитарная секта" ни в Кодексе, ни в законе нет.
Однако его используют в обыденной речи. 
В законодательстве терминологических пробелов много (например, защищают право на "фирменное наименование", а термина "фирма" в Гражданском Кодексе нет).

Действовать, согласно белорусскому законодательству могут лишь зарегистирированные религиозные общины.

Всякая община, представляющая вероучение, ранее неизвестное на территории РБ предоставляет информацию об основах этого вероучения и соответствующей ему культовой практики, в том числе об истории возникновения религии, исповедуемой данной общиной, о формах и методах ее деятельности, об отношении к браку и семье, образованию, исполнению государственных обязанностей, получению медицинской помощи последователями данной религии. 

Соответственно, если идеология какого-либо вероучения будет противоречить белорусскому законодательству, то общину просто не зарегистрируют со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

----------


## Топпер

> Всякая община, представляющая вероучение, ранее неизвестное на территории РБ предоставляет информацию об основах этого вероучения и соответствующей ему культовой практики, в том числе об истории возникновения религии, исповедуемой данной общиной, о формах и методах ее деятельности, об отношении к браку и семье, образованию, исполнению государственных обязанностей, получению медицинской помощи последователями данной религии. 
> 
> Соответственно, если идеология какого-либо вероучения будет противоречить белорусскому законодательству, то общину просто не зарегистрируют со всеми вытекающими последствиями.


У нас также, при регистрации религиозной организации. Также нужно предоставлять информацию о основах вероучения и т.д. И также может не пройти регистрацию. Но у нас, по крайней мере, запретить существование религиозной группы не могут.

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

Напомните, а зачем буддистам в РБ нужна официально зарегистрированная религиозная организация?

----------


## ullu

> Всякая община, представляющая вероучение,.


Можно представлять занятия йогой и изучение тибетской культуры, не обязательно представлять религиозную организацию и вероучение.

----------


## Dondhup

Если бы с нашими властями все было так просто. Могут сексота подослать например.

----------


## Майя П

> Если бы с нашими властями все было так просто. Могут сексота подослать например.



а думаете что их нет? обычно кто громче трубит...  :Big Grin: 

Вот из академии наук рассказывали как там было .... как обрабатывали... вот жесть.. и все главное реальные люди, и живые еще..., правда живут плохо.. у кое кого мозги то отлетели... сопсем  :Mad:  конечно жить в двух реальностях...

----------


## Dondhup

Майя Вы обвиняете меня в том что я сексот?

----------


## Майя П

> Майя Вы обвиняете меня в том что я сексот?


Андрей? вы что громче всех что ли?
есть и громче вас

----------


## DinDin

Я раньше думала в Белоруссии революцию делать... А теперь вот решила, что лучше уеду хотя бы в ту же Москву... Надоело говорить со стенами...

Стих когда-то написала:

Беларусь, мая родная матка,
Ты карэннями угрызлась у стагоддзi.
Пачалася ты з нiзенькай хаткi,
Расквiтнела ж у дужым народзе.

Толькi трэба нам памятаць гэта,
Што мы - людзi, што мы - беларусы.
Дабрыня у нашым сэрцы, пяшчота,
Зло рабiць нас нiхто не прымусiць.

А сейчас хочется уже не такие добрые стихи писать, а что-нибудь пожестче, чтобы людей пробудить от их летаргии. Но... надоело бороться... Что-то все равно назреет, но только не сейчас еще. Может наши дети или внуки.

А может уеду в Москву и отттуда буду писать. Деседенствовать так сказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван

Тоже ищу друзей буддистов в Белоруссии для общения и возможно для дхармических поездок,  отзывайтесь!)

----------

Иван Горяинов (12.04.2012), Пема Ванчук (07.08.2012)

----------


## Мохан

Есть нас немного, чай можно попить, побеседовать. В планах на следующий год поездка к Чока Нима Римпоче, и Ламе Сонам Дордже. Принять прибежище, приступить к практике (как Чоклин Терсар, так и Кагью (возможно Дрикунг)
PS: Бываю в Кагью, первую лекцию о дхарме услышал от Ламы Оле Нидала, и как бы не пробовали опарочить его имя и возрения, все-же надо признать, если бы не он и его центры, Дхарма и Сангха в Европе в целом, и в Беларуси и СНГ в частности, такого развития бы не имели.

----------

Anthony (07.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (07.08.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Есть нас немного, чай можно попить, побеседовать. В планах на следующий год поездка к Чока Нима Римпоче, и Ламе Сонам Дордже. Принять прибежище, приступить к практике (как Чоклин Терсар, так и Кагью (возможно Дрикунг)
> .


Это весьма хорошо, но не могу удержаться от вопроса о регистрации общины в установленном порядке, поскольку деятельность незарегистирированных религиозных организаций в Беларуси подпадает под статью УК и не хотелось бы узнать о привлечении белорусских буддистов к уголовной ответственности.

----------


## Мохан

> Это весьма хорошо, но не могу удержаться от вопроса о регистрации общины в установленном порядке, поскольку деятельность незарегистирированных религиозных организаций в Беларуси подпадает под статью УК и не хотелось бы узнать о привлечении белорусских буддистов к уголовной ответственности.


Говоря о Карма Кагью, Алмазного пути,"получено положительное заключение религиоведческой экспертизы, организованной государственным комитетом по делам религий и национальностей. Это заключение признаёт, что буддизм Карма Кагью не противоречит белорусскому законодательству и  община может быть зарегистрирована". Соответственно процес регистрации это уже дело недалекого будущего.
Если вы имели в виду нечто другое, то нарушать законодательство нету в моих планах или планах других знакомых мне последователей учения.

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Есть нас немного, чай можно попить, побеседовать. В планах на следующий год поездка к Чока Нима Римпоче, и Ламе Сонам Дордже. Принять прибежище, приступить к практике (как Чоклин Терсар, так и Кагью (возможно Дрикунг)
> PS: Бываю в Кагью, первую лекцию о дхарме услышал от Ламы Оле Нидала, и как бы не пробовали опарочить его имя и возрения, все-же надо признать, если бы не он и его центры, Дхарма и Сангха в Европе в целом, и в Беларуси и СНГ в частности, такого развития бы не имели.


В этом году у ЧНР в Радужном было три человека из Беларуси. Соберетесь в следующем - пишите, если вопросы будут. Была у ламы Олега (Сонам Дордже) в Карпатах на 10-и дневном ретрите, тоже три человека были из наших краев.
Сейчас к Дзатрулу Римпоче едут человек шесть.
Вот вопрос: как Вам удасться совмещать столько практик, тем более, что на первом этапе - это Нёндро. У меня первое Нёндро в Кагью, второе только год в Чоклинг Тесар и практика Йидама. Много времени на это нужно. Стоит ли копать в нескольких местах сразу? 
Буддизм богат настолько, что нет особой необходимости еще чего-либо, каждый сам вообщем решает, практиковать или нет в нескольких линиях передач, но в полную силу вряд ли получится. Может важнее всего определится с коренным учителем. У меня на это ушли годы.

----------


## Мохан

> В этом году у ЧНР в Радужном было три человека из Беларуси. Соберетесь в следующем - пишите, если вопросы будут. Была у ламы Олега (Сонам Дордже) в Карпатах на 10-и дневном ретрите, тоже три человека были из наших краев.
> Сейчас к Дзатрулу Римпоче едут человек шесть.
> Вот вопрос: как Вам удасться совмещать столько практик, тем более, что на первом этапе - это Нёндро. У меня первое Нёндро в Кагью, второе только год в Чоклинг Тесар и практика Йидама. Много времени на это нужно. Стоит ли копать в нескольких местах сразу? 
> Буддизм богат настолько, что нет особой необходимости еще чего-либо, каждый сам вообщем решает, практиковать или нет в нескольких линиях передач, но в полную силу вряд ли получится. Может важнее всего определится с коренным учителем. У меня на это ушли годы.


Возможно вы правы, именно это я и собираюсь определить в следующем году. Если поделитесь своими субъективными соображениями относительно традиций я буду вам благодарен. Имени от Ламы Оле я не получал, и обязательств на себя не брал. Когда в следующем году увижу Сонам Дордже и Чока Нима Римпоче, сделаю свой выбор. Пока могу сказать точно, методом исключения, что это будет учение ваджраяны, и с большой долей вероятности будет связано со школой кагью.

----------


## Ann Ginger

Сначала лучше видеть слышать и встречать побольше разных учителей, с умом конечно к этому подходить, а дальше будет ясно
У большинства несколько. Нет такого к этому ходи, а к этому не ходи.
Как Чоки Нима Римпоче - что надо придти, просить, а он тебя примет или нет, это его частное объяснение. Например, Намка Дриме Ринпоче удивляется когда такое слышит, получит учения уже связь формирует, но для личной еще более связи он говорит надо прибежище у этого же ламы принять, мнений миллион об этом.
Самое простое в кого больше веришь, с тем и связь больше, но не значит, что она одна эта связь, бывает сначало нет, потом практикуешь и есть она, все неопределенно.
Коренным также считается и те у кого важные большие посвящения получал, это одно из определений.
Но это не по теме, так что может задайте вопрос в другой ветке форума, если Вам интересно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пока могу сказать точно, методом исключения, что это будет учение ваджраяны, и с большой долей вероятности будет связано со школой кагью.


Очень рад услышать, что в моей родной стране есть люди, очистившие сосуд практикой Общего Пути и готовые вступить в Колесницу Тайной Мантры!
Если надумаете регистрировать организацию и появятся вопросы юридического характера- обращайтесь, правда, я не занимался регистрацие общественных объединений уже лет 5.

----------


## Мохан

*Ann Ginger*

Благодарю за ответ, вопросы будут заданы в другой теме.





> Очень рад услышать, что в моей родной стране есть люди, очистившие сосуд практикой Общего Пути и готовые вступить в Колесницу Тайной Мантры!
> Если надумаете регистрировать организацию и появятся вопросы юридического характера- обращайтесь, правда, я не занимался регистрацие общественных объединений уже лет 5.


Степень моей очищености, это еще вопрос открытый, конечно. Зато радость взаимна. Если  случится так, что буду причастен к регистрации, и контакт с вами не будет потерян, то обязательно обращусь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.08.2012)

----------


## Юрий Баксалов

Доброго времени суток!
Есть ли практикующие буддисты в Могилеве?
Если да, откликнитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Доброго времени суток!
> Есть ли практикующие буддисты в Могилеве?
> Если да, откликнитесь, пожалуйста!


http://minsk.buddhism.ru/ тут телефон
-это Алмазный Путь

----------


## Анна А

Есть ли кто из Беларуси, кто хочет поехать в Тибет, возможно Кайлаш в 2015 году? Подружусь.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Есть ли кто из Беларуси, кто хочет поехать в Тибет, возможно Кайлаш в 2015 году? Подружусь.


Анна, напишите в этой группе свои координаты https://vk.com/club13642376

----------


## Анна А

Спасибо большое, сделано  :Smilie:

----------


## Pariyano Bhikkhu

Приветствую всех!

В настоящее время я - тхеравадинский монах (что бы это не значило).. Изучаю и практикую тхераваду в Таиланде и дзен во Вьетнаме. Если у кого-то есть вопросы в этих и смежных областях - пишите, постараюсь ответить.
На форуме вряд ли буду часто, поэтому можно писать на почту age_lm тутбай.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2018), Яреб (15.11.2018)

----------


## Алексей Андерсен

Минск, пытаюсь понять мадхьямаку, думаю, что принадлежу к школе гелуг) fugent@tut.by

----------

